# Topics > Arts > Music >  The One Love Machine Band, Kolja Kugler

## Airicist

Kolja Kugler

----------


## Airicist

One Love Machine Band @ Maker Faire - Kolja Kugler 

Published on Oct 4, 2014




> I robot di Kolja Kugler che ci danno dentro con l'heavy metal alla Maker Faire Roma 2014.

----------


## Airicist

One Love Machine Band

Published on Oct 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

the One Love Machine Band 

Published on Jan 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Massive Robot Band Entertains at Maker Faire Paris 2015 

Published on May 8, 2015




> Over the past decade, the Maker Movement has spread across the globe and doesn’t show any signs of slowing down, even for an instant. Maker Faire events are currently staged world wide, with 131 taking place during 2014 in places as far afield as Norway, Mexico, Japan, and China. Of course, not all the events draw massive attendance like the 100,000 makers and maker fans that jam pack the World Maker Faire in New York City every Fall. But, even the smallest Maker Faire event draws and connects people with a common interest, passion, and curiosity about making and the self fulfilment that it generates.
> 
> Maker Faire Paris, for example, drew around 7,000 visitors for its inaugural event in 2014. One year later, Maker Faire Paris 2015 was absolutely buzzing with energy when over 35,000 people showed and engaged with the makers.
> 
> One of the most interesting, entertaining, and perhaps dramatic, maker exhibits was ‘The One Love Machine Band’ designed and executed by Kolja Kugler. The Berlin based artist and creator has built a reputation for innovative dynamic robotic sculptures constructed almost entirely from recycled industrial parts and what some people would classify as ‘junk’.
> 
> Philippe Kervizic, Business Developer for leFabShop - organizers of the Maker Faire Paris 2015 event, was kind enough to share some photos and a short video clip of the band with us.
> 
> Given the limitations of time and budget, it’s impossible to attend all, or even more than just a few, of the great Maker Faire events. This year, we’re already committed to participating in the Bay Area Maker Faire (May), Maker Faire Tokyo (August), and the World Maker Faire (September). But if we were able to scrape together the budget, Maker Faire Paris would be the next one we’d add to our annual travel itinerary.

----------


## Airicist

One Love Machine Band

Published on Sep 6, 2017




> One Love Machine Band in action, 
> Wild Waste Gallery in Kreuzberg, Berlin.

----------

